# Stocky lad lookin to bulk up wi muscle



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

HI lads...32 stocky 15st lookin to get big...any adivce on offer?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome to the board 

Read the stickys :thumbup1:


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Thnx mate....no probs man.. Jim


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Welcome to UKM Jimmy.

Depends on your diet & training

Have you had a read through the stickies

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Aye xp mate....lookin to shift the fat an get the muscle mate. Dont mind how, but wanna get big tho. Havin a look now mate....some good stuff. U look good man...hard work? lol course it is!


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

What gym you training at?


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

TF Wirral mate....you?


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome dude


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Thnx mate....lookin good urself Sk mate


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

jimmy liverpool said:


> TF Wirral mate....you?


TF edge lane fella


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

jimmy liverpool said:


> TF Wirral mate....you?


That the one on aintree road?


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Nice one Bro mate. Daz, nah in Prenton fella


----------



## Shaun Dinosaur (Jul 27, 2010)

My advice get your training right, then attack your diet/supplementation as they are 50 50 without proper diet and training you wont achieve anything

Shaun

www.dinosaurnutrition.com


----------



## ink (Nov 29, 2010)

WELCOME


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

Welcome to uk muscle


----------

